# Government Seeks to Disqualify Lawyers for Doctor in Steroid Case



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Government Seeks to Disqualify Lawyers for Doctor in Steroid Case by Millard Baker The federal government is unhappy with Dr. Jesse Haggard???s selection of defense counsel in the Applied Pharmacy steroid case. The United States Attorney Office filed a motion with the court to disqualify David York and Chris Coumanis of Coumanis & York based [...]

*Read More...*


----------

